# Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Hallo,
ich werde bald mit meinem Maschinenbau Studium anfangen und deswegen brauch ich ein neues Notebook. Da ich mit technischen Programmen arbeiten werde muss das Notebook auch genügend Leistung aufweisen können. Außerdem sollte der Bildschirm so um die 17 Zoll groß sein. Könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen was die Anforderungen erfüllt ? Preisleich sollte so 1500 Euro das äußerste Limit sein.

lg Predi


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Hier: http : //www.taschenrechner.org/math_Prof.htm


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Is halt die Frage, was nötig ist und was nicht. Von der Power her reicht mit Sicherheit auch ein Modell für nur 600-700€ aus, denn an der Uni wird man mit Sicherheit nicht so anspruchsvolle Programme benutzen müssen, als dass alle 2 Jahre ein neuer 1500€-Laptop nötig ist ^^ Und in Sachen CPU sind welche übr 1000€ nicht wirklích besser als viele für 700-800€. 


Willst Du das Budget also ausreizen, oder darf es auch viel günstger sein, wenn das von der Leistung her reicht? Hast Du irgendwelche anderen Dinge, die es sonst haben sollte? Falls du vlt einen Grafikchip, der speziell für CAD&Co gedacht ist (die Treiber sind darauf optimiert), wird das aber nix: das wären ja die Quadro FX-Chips, und da kosten 17 Zöller mit so einem Chip mind 1800€... in 15 Zoll würde es aber zwei Modelle geben: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W510, Core i7-820QM 1.73GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (NTN23GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und Lenovo IBM ThinkPad W510, Core i7-720QM 1.60GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, WUXGA (4391V4T) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ansonsten wird aber ganz bestimmt auch ein Laptop mit einer "normalen" Grafikkarte tauglich sein - oder hast Du im Vorfeld erfahren, dass ein besonders teures Notebook Pflicht ist, um mit der nötigen Software klarzukommen? Vlt erkundige dich mal bei en Lehrstühlen, wie das da aussieht.


----------



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Ich habe nicht erfahren welches Notebook genau Pflicht ist. Nur das es schon etwas "ordentliches" sein sollte da wir mit einer Menge von CAE Software arbeiten werden. Und ja vielleicht würde ein 600-700 Euro Notebook auch reichen aber wenn ich schon einmal viel Geld investiere dann sollte es auch ruhig ein paar Jahre halten und auch halbwegs aktuell bleiben. Und wenn ich mit CAD Programmen arbeite, merke ich denn dann einen Unterschied zwischen einer normalen Grafikkarte oder einer mit einem Quadro FX Chip ? Weil soweit ich weiß sind Grafikkarten mit Quadro FX Chips wirklich sehr teuer. Und für das Geld könnte ich mir auch gleich ein Notebook von Alienware holen


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Du wirst sicherlich nicht mit Catia V5 im aktuellen Release arbeiten.
D.h. so lange du kein ganzes Flugzeug konstruierst, reicht es auch für unter 1000€

P.S. konnte mir den ersten Beitrag nicht verkneifen. Sorry


----------



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*



> Du wirst sicherlich nicht mit Catia V5 im aktuellen Release arbeiten.
> D.h. so lange du kein ganzes Flugzeug konstruierst, reicht es auch für unter 1000€



Catia V5 werde ich ganz bestimmt nicht verwenden wenn ich in Richtung allgemeine Konstruktion und Fertigungstechnik gehe.
Und vielleicht möchte auch mal ab und zu was zocken oder Filme schauen, sprich Blueray Lauftwerk und HD Display wären da ja nicht schlecht und ob ich dann wirklich mit einem 600 Euro Notebook auskomme ist soeine Frage.



> P.S. konnte mir den ersten Beitrag nicht verkneifen. Sorry



Passt schon


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Als, meiner Meinung nach kommst Du locker mit einem Notebook für 700€ aus, und wenn das mal nicht mehr reicht, holst Du halt wieder eines für 700€. Dann hast Du mit dem später neuen 700€-Notebook auch mit Sicherheit eines, das besser oder zumindest nicht schwächer ist als ein aktuelles für 1500€. Denn so ein 1500€-Notebook, rein von der Leistung her, kriegst Du nach 2-3 Jahren für 700€ (dann natürlich idR mit einer neuen Generation von Grafikchips). 

Die Quadro FX sind technisch an sich ganz normale Grafikchips, die nur um Details abgewandelt sind und bei den Treibern sozusagen die Kompatibilität zu Profi-Software gewährleisten, da die für solche Anwendungen zertifiziert sind. Stärker als normale Chips sind die aber nicht. Da zahlst Du halt auch für den (Treiber)Support was drauf. Und da nur "Profis" so was brauchen, sind die Chips zudem dann aber in Notebooks, die auch mit einer normalen Grafikkarte deutlich teurer wären als gleichstarke Notebooks für den "Normaluser". Es ist also nicht so, dass die NUR wegen der FX-Grafikkarte so viel kosten. zB der Chip in dem Lenovo FX 880m ist lediglich ein abgewandeter Nvidia 330m NVIDIA Quadro FX 880M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ und da wäre rein von der 3D-Leistung her schon eine Nvidia 540m stärker - Notebooks mit so einer Karte gibt es ab 450€...

Es ist vermutlich sogar so: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Spiel wegen der Quadro-Treiber nicht fehlerfrei geht, ist höher, als dass eine der CAD-Softwares mit einer normalen Nvidia/AMD-Karte nicht geht. Zudem würdest Du eben auch als Quadro FX eine - für den Preis des Notebooks - sehr schwache Grafikkarte bekommen. Wenn Du also auch spielen willst, wäre so eine Quadro auch nur für ältere Games geeignet. Mit nem normalen Consumer-Notebook für zB 1000€ hättest Du eine viel höhere Gaming-Leistung als mit der FX 800m in dem 1000€-Lenovo.


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*



> Als, meiner Meinung nach kommst Du locker mit einem Notebook für 700€  aus ..........


Ich schließe mich dem an.
Auch wenn ich das geschriebene von Herbboy nicht mit eigenen Worten sagen konnte, so trifft er (doch) garantiert den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Ok dann vielen Dank ^^ Gibts denn irgendwas auf was ich sonst achten müsste ? Oder tun die sich in dem Preis Segment alle nichts ?
Oder gibt es vielleicht noch eine besondere Marke die zu empfehlen ist Dell,Sony,Samsung etc ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Also, mit nem Dell oder sony bist du rein qualitativ idR etwas besser gestellt, dafür bieten andere oft eine etwas bessere Leistung bei dem Preis. Wenn Du pfleglich mit dem Notebook umgehst, halten aber Acer, Asus, Samsung, Dell, Sony usw. alle ähnlich gut. Es kann halt sein, dass das 800€-Dell sich "wertiger" anfühl als das 700€-Acer. 

Welche Spiele sollen denn unbedingt noch laufen? Es ist halt so: ein 1200€ Notebook hat grad mal ansatzweise die Leistung von nem 400€ PC


----------



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Hm ok dann werde ich mir am besten die Tage mal welche anschauen gehen. Ansonsten wäre es schon sehr gut wenn man auf dem Notebook CoD Mw2 und BF3 anständig spielen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

MW2 ist kein Problem, aber zu BF3 wird man noch nix sagen können. Wenn es stimmt, dass man für mittlere Details schon eine GTX 560 braucht, dann würde selbst ein 1500€ Notebook nicht reichen   gut: wenn es auf mittel mit ein paar zusätzlichen Rückschraubungen von dem ein oder anderen Detail dann aussieht wie BF BC2 auf mittel, wäre das ja sicher auch o.k, oder?


----------



## Predi (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Ja klar und wenn nicht dann halt nicht. Wäre nur halt schön wenn man es trotzdem einigermaßen gut spielen könnte


----------



## m1ch1 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

ACHTUNG GERÜCHTE: 
hab in einem englischen forum gelesen, das die BF3 beta in einer auflösung von 1600*900 mit eriner GT555m lief. wie viele fps würden allerdings nicht genannt. aber ich dneke das sich das änder sobalt die beta startet (vllt kann dan PCGH ein paar grakas benchen)


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Suche Notebook für Maschinenbau Studium*

Guck halt, dass mindestens eine Nvidia 540m drin ist. Hier kannst Du auch schauen, wie gut/schlecht ein Grafikchip ist: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und neben dem Text rechts eine Liste mit weiteren Chips ca. nach Leistung geordnet.


----------

